# Question For The Ladies



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Where can I get la Perla in Dubai?

Harvey Nichols? Emirates towers shops (can't remember what they're called), or somewhere else?

And no, they're not for me....


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Think there is a La Perla shop in the Mall of the Emirates. In fact, I'm 80% sure. Look up MOE website and check.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Found it 

First Floor, Store No. F554

Thanks....


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm sure you'll find something you look absolutely fetching in.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I look good in black lace.....ahem....


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Agadoo do do......


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I meant red lace.....damn, I'm going colour blind!!!! 

Actually, that reminds me, one of those dudes owns a bar near my Spanish pad.... useless piece of info....


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

yeah, I s'pose the red goes with your eyes....


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Blue?????? :S


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Agadoo do do......
> 
> YouTube - Black Lace - Agadoo


I should probably delete this for reasons of taste.... 


-


----------



## HelenG (Oct 21, 2008)

It reminds me of dancing at school discos!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

HelenG said:


> It reminds me of dancing at school discos!


Reminds me of Rita Sue and Bob too!






"Ah thought ah were great!!!" 

Classic movie...


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> I should probably delete this for reasons of taste....
> 
> 
> -


Totally agree, Elphaba... tee hee


----------



## Wilfried Weisenberger (Dec 1, 2008)

*Storefinder Dubai*



flossie said:


> Think there is a La Perla shop in the Mall of the Emirates. In fact, I'm 80% sure. Look up MOE website and check.


Hi,
Burjuman, Dubai Mall and MoE there are La Perla as well. For such questions take the storefinder at the website Retail-in-dubai


----------

